# Oil Tanker Explodes Off Japan ON MAY 28, 2014



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

*Oil Tanker Explosion - merged threads*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-27615571

Use of grinder possible cause.


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

*Oil Tanker Explosion*

One missing as tanker explodes off Japan and seven reported injured.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-27618125


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

jaydeeare said:


> One missing as tanker explodes off Japan and seven reported injured.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-27618125


What a shame, will tankers ever be safe?? My thoughts go out to families of missing shipmates.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnacle.sm.yesterday,18:12.reil tanker explosion.it was good that she was unloaded.it could have bean a lot worse,my condolences to the family's of the missing.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

By Chris Cooper and Kiyotaka Matsuda
May 29 (Bloomberg) — An oil tanker ship exploded off the coast of western Japan today after delivering its cargo, leaving one of its eight crew missing.
The Shoko Maru ship was being cleaned off the coast of Hyogo prefecture when the accident happened at about 9:25 a.m., a spokeswoman for Syoho Shipping Co., a closely held company based in Hiroshima prefecture, Japan, said by telephone. The woman declined to give her name, saying she wasn’t authorized to speak on the matter.
Three of the seven crew who were rescued are seriously injured, Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga told reporters in Tokyo today. The Japan Coast Guard is searching for the remaining crew, he said.
Japan has increased imports of oil and gas as its nuclear power stations have been idled following the Dai-Ichi nuclear reaction disaster in 2011. –With assistance from Maiko Takahashi in Tokyo.
Copyright 2014 Bloomberg.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
By Chris Cooper and Kiyotaka Matsuda
May 29 (Bloomberg) — An oil tanker ship exploded off the coast of western Japan today after delivering its cargo, leaving one of its eight crew missing.
The Shoko Maru ship was being cleaned off the coast of Hyogo prefecture when the accident happened at about 9:25 a.m., a spokeswoman for Syoho Shipping Co., a closely held company based in Hiroshima prefecture, Japan, said by telephone. The woman declined to give her name, saying she wasn’t authorized to speak on the matter. Three of the seven crew who were rescued are seriously injured, Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga told reporters in Tokyo today. The Japan Coast Guard is searching for the remaining crew, he said.Japan has increased imports of oil and gas as its nuclear power stations have been idled following the Dai-Ichi nuclear reaction disaster in 2011. –With assistance from Maiko Takahashi in Tokyo.
Copyright 2014 Bloomberg.
_____________________________________________________________________________________


----------

